# George Valentin



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

George Valentin in 4 th Novemver 2012 at the National Opera House of Bucharest singing E lucevan le stelle in the final Concert of Marina Krilovici Master-class.


----------



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

*George Valentin and his Nessun dorma*






Nessun dorma - Opera Turandot - Giacomo Puccini 
Voice: George Valentin Dragomir - romanian tenor


----------



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

Verdi arias . no.1


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

tenorgeorge said:


> George Valentin in 4 th Novemver 2012 at the National Opera House of Bucharest singing E lucevan le stelle in the final Concert of Marina Krilovici Master-class.


I snuck a listen to your Una Furtiva Lagrima too. Your voice has a lovely and distinctive timbre - a true tenor voice. Best of luck to you.


----------



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you, you are a great person, I accept your opinion. THANKS


----------



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

George Valentin Dragomir - Gala Giuseppe Verdi 2


----------

